# Calming agents for horses - which is best?



## be patient (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a 10 year-old gelding QH who has a grandsire w/Thoroughbred. He's very touch and go and spooks. I'm not sure if his spooking is behavioral or not, but I'm resigned to the fact I need calming agents for safety. He's generally a well-mannered horse otherwise. 

Which calming agent, in your opinion, is the best - and what is the best way to administer them?

Thanks much everyone. I'm new to the forum and looking foward to sharing experiences, etc.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi there! I'm a newbie here too  I use lavander drops in my horses water as he can get hot headed when jumping. It's a lifesaver in my opinion


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

For what purpose? To ride, I presume? 
Never, ever drug a horse to ride. Some natural daily calmers work on some horses, but most you're better off burning your money. TBs can be very responsive horses - that responsiveness and alertness can work against the horse with handlers that aren't used to it. 
With the risk of sounding harsh, your horse doesn't need calming supplements - he needs better training. Perhaps working with a trainer to channel that energy properly would be a better use of your money than risking it on some supplements that most likely won't work, or prescription drugs that will make riding dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## be patient (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, thanks, but I've had him for ten years and he's been fully trained by a professional. I agree, though, he needs to be worked with and you're right, I don't necessarily want a drugged horse, but I thought these agents are to take the "edge" off only. I wasn't under the impression he'd be stumbling around.


----------



## be patient (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## be patient (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, for riding... He trailers fine...


----------



## quarterhorse (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a lot of experience with thoroughbreds and yes I agree they can be a little quirky at times. I always used Quiescence. I used to get it through smartpak.com they have a few options for calming supplements. You could even use mare magic which is all herbs. Quiescence work great for my horse it was a little spendy but is was worth it. Look up that web sit and look for the one that is in your budget they all work well I think. Good luck.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

As said before, some supplements work and some don't. There are many things you can do such as switching from fruit loops to cheerios (sweet feed to hay pellets).

You can use different types of supplements, but if you want to show, be sure that it has all natural ingredients and is legal for use. Most of the daily ones are, especially if you go through smartpak. There are things such as vitamen "b" that you can add or magnesium that will sometimes help as well.

Other times, nothing makes a difference, depends on the horse really.

obviously riding and handling is key as well.

Good luck.

PS - some horses are just flighty. If yours has been for 10 years... that may just be the deal....


----------

